# What do you do about "clingers"?



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

You bet right, im talkin about poop clingers. LOL...
Just about every time Ponyo goes #2 she eaither has stains or clingers on her behind. What do you do about this? Shave around her bum? Im really tired of washing every time after she pottys!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL... I had a feeling you were talking about cling ons...dingleberries...any of the other delicate names LOLOL!!!!

I usually wash (or use a wet one if it's just a bitty skid mark) but if they are regular, give a little scissor trim to the hairs nearest to the bullseye 

Arentcha glad you don't have a Great Dane LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, this is an easy fix. I simply do "Stacy's" dreaded Baboon Cut ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We keep Dora's hair really short back there because of that  Once we didn't clean it up right away and it got all tangled in her hair and it really bothered her.  ...and we ended up cleaning her butt in the sink in the middle of my bday party with my whole family there....Hi Mom! Watch me clean the dog's butt!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I call the bigger ones "nuggets" . Yep, trim or shave that area, it doesn't happen much if you do.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Last time it happened to Pip, I was talking with my girlfriend on the phone and thought I could multitask...silly me...had to hang up cuz I almost threw up  *that particular cling on could have taken over Manhattan And it was mushy *barf**

Isn't it kinda sad and yet funny at the same time that we can talk about these things like they're perfectly normal? HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember when picking Dixie up to take her home her breeder must have told me at least 3 times that Maltese have to have their bums checked daily for clingers. I check every time she goes. She has it shaved or cut short around her "bulls eye" area so doesn't get them any where near every time. It's often enough so I wouldn't stop checking though. I take hold of the hair above the offending object and shake it until it drops off. That way you don't get a poop streak on the hair. It works great.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> *Isn't it kinda sad and yet funny at the same time that we can talk about these things like they're perfectly normal? HAHAHA!*!!


 
LMFAO ~ Yes, it's definately a part of my "every day" life.

I have, what I call, "poop scissors". I spot a dingle berry, grab the scissors, and clip the bottom of the hair, which is holding it hostage,
allowing me to free the little "stinker".


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

good lawd...I'm not sure I want to grow Vi's hair out now...I never thought of this aspect. I don't have that problem now (it's about 2.5-3 inches long currently...her hair I mean lmao) But seriously...I'm not sure I could handle that part...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hitch hikers.we call them. They sneak a ride on their bums and get into the house.... I use Cowboy Magic,it's a grooming spray for horses,it's got silicone in it for shine. Just use a bit to keep the hair slick. I trim away as much as I can w/o giving them Baboon bum. Usually they're pretty good but we do get the ocasional sticky one or slimer that hands on...
Euuggh,now there's a visual to sleep on....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I trim their hair short and I call the washing up: The Butt Bath! lol


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha Luna get's these and she always lets me know - she refuses to get up from her 'position' until she has been checked by me. She often gets me to check even if there isn't anything there - she just HATES the idea of it stuck to her  

She's very particular about it! 

I cut the hair short around that area and try to keep her tail hair out of the way as well!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I do the same thing as Elaine ...shake it off so it doesn't streak..If that doesn't work i pull as much as i can off then his behind goes in the sink and it POOPS AWAY......:chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

You guys are cracking me up!!  With Triniti's and Terra's show coat, I try to wrap the hair around their "private parts" so they don't pee and poo on it. But when there is a clingon, I take them for a "butt bath" as well. lol!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> LMFAO ~ Yes, it's definately a part of my "every day" life.
> 
> I have, what I call, "poop scissors". I spot a dingle berry, grab the scissors, and clip the bottom of the hair, which is holding it hostage,
> allowing me to free the little "stinker".



This does work best. Our ENTIRE family knows when someone 

drops a bomb or,
Gifts a Lincoln log or
Squeezes a tootsie roll OR
Squirts out 'can't exactly say it hear' but my kids call it mango express

Once a gift is dropped one member of my peeps picks it up and flushes it reporting quality, Size and color (kids always add aroma)
Next closest person does a bottom check for dingleberries
IF the dingleberry is present the MOMMY is called in to either shake it off or bring out the tiny poop scissors to do as Deb mentioned.

I am trying to grow out the baboon cut a little and just keep the target bulls eye really naked of any hair, along with the bottom of the tail area just above...

I joke with my friends that my pups bottoms are most definitely cleaner then my kids!!, :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Ahhh, yes, danglers. Haiku and I were walking by a restaurant patio when she decided to take a little "break" and when she finished she had a rather substantial dangler. I tried to remove it as subtly as I could so that diners didn't notice...

As others have said, clipped hair reduces the frequency significantly.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL!! Glad you have a family protocol!!



lepetitecosette said:


> This does work best. Our ENTIRE family knows when someone
> 
> drops a bomb or,
> Gifts a Lincoln log or
> ...


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

lepetitecosette said:


> This does work best. Our ENTIRE family knows when someone
> 
> drops a bomb or,
> Gifts a Lincoln log or
> ...


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I do what Elaine does with Dixie seperate the hair and shake it off or sometimes i will shake some baby powder with cornstarch on the area and comb it out. If i can't do that than it's butt bath time.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We occasionally get those here...they always result in a butt bath where I hold their back end over the sink and shampoo it, then towel dry...and disinfect the sink, of course.

I keep their sanitary area clipped with a 3 3/4 FC blade which leaves the hair about 1/2" I think (it's the same length I cut their body). It doesn't happen too frequently since I keep the area short, but when it does happen it's always when their poo is softer and you can't just "grab" it. lol


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

When this happens to one of my boys we are always on a walk and, of course, are never close to the house. If Casey has a little bit left on him after he goes he won't stand up so I have to carry him home with his bottom hidden. I think he is embarrassed and doesn't want anyone to see him like that. Cosmo on the other hand would happily prance around for the world to see his leftovers. Regardless of which one they end up getting their booty bath.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My crew will go in spirts,sometimes I get lucky,no hitch hikers and sometimes I get nailed w/ all 4 getting them. We do a bum check before they go inside...so what happens on outside...stays outside....
It's funny ,if I tell them bum check they assume the position to be checked...
Usually I can tell by the way they walk they have an "extra passenger".USually a little shake is all it takes to dislodge the unwanted guest....
If not a trip to the sink and lots of disinfectant follows.

I usually get called for "bootie duty" Al has a weak stomache for what could quality as America's dirtiest jobs.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This thread sure did make me laugh. I've never heard so many creative names for it. 
We mostly just called them "traveling dingleberries". :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha this thread is hilarious!

paddy is so funny when he gets one stuck to him. he runs into his tent/bed and refuses to come out because he's so embarrassed. his whole demeanor is one of complete dejection and he won't even look at me until i snip it off :HistericalSmiley:.

yet again, i have extreme admiration for you ladies that manage to keep a long coat!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

At my house they're called hangers. Same approach - clip short and inspect often. Tessa doesn't seem to get them but Sweetness is often humiliated and mortified when one hangs on.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Chloe hates when she has dingle berries. After doing her 
business her actions say everything. Mommy please help
ther is something stuck to my bum. I do the old shake,
if that doesn't work into the sink she goes. Alvin rubs
his butt on the ground!!! MESSY MESSY MESSY


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I clip about a nickel to quarter sized circle with the anus as the bull's eye and it really minimizes the "dingleberries". And everytime I find a "dingleberry" I think how lucky we are to have white dogs ,where we can notice them right away before they crayon the carpet or bedding. I also keep 1 pair of rounded tipped scissors for "snip removal"- you can buy the rounded tipped manicure scissors they make for doing infants and babies nails- they work great with squirmy puppies and fast moving dogs where you are afraid of an accident with the sharp points.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

If this were any more than a rare occurrance for my two, I'd definitely use the cowboy magic referenced earlier...I hear it works great. I can not abide the baboon butt!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg im crying here !! n my co worker is asking whats soo funny ? well i try to keep the area shorter but lately the hair has kinda grown out so he is getting hitchhikers lol i like that one.. even though the kids call it a poopy butt, and im the designated cleaner.. sometimes i use a baby wipe.. sometimes i cut, and other times like yesterday i stuck his butt in the sink , my bro came over n he says i was calling u n u didnt pick up the phone i said sorry i was giving dolce a butt bath lol .. he looked at me like i was crazy ... sometimes when dolce notices he chases his butt,, n he looks at me in despair , he hates being dirty .. 

incredible i still deal with diapers n now i also clean puppy butts .. gotta love it .lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We call them doggie doughnuts too.
Rylee and Sasha actually try to run away from their bums if they have a "uninvited guest",its so funny,especially if it's right on the end of the tail....you'd think the devil himself was chasing them...drama,serious drama!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I remember when picking Dixie up to take her home her breeder must have told me at least 3 times that Maltese have to have their bums checked daily for clingers. I check every time she goes. She has it shaved or cut short around her "bulls eye" area so doesn't get them any where near every time. It's often enough so I wouldn't stop checking though. I take hold of the hair above the offending object and *shake it until it drops off. That way you don't get a poop streak on the hair. It works great.*


Elaine - I am awarding you the Nobel Prize in Cling-on Education :aktion033: for this piece of advice I remembered reading on SM. This week we were out walking and I saw the dreaded cling-on (dingleberry, hitchhiker) on Tyler. I suddenly thought, "shake it" (BTW not like a polaroid:HistericalSmiley and took his hair and gave it a shake and VOILA, off dropped the offending cling-on. I was doing the happy dance :chili:when there was no brown streak. People looked at me kind of funny but who cares. :blink:What a godsend (man, little things make me happy). Up until then, I would wipe with a wipe of tissue and then end up having to butt bath him. You, my dear, are a genius!!:ThankYou:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess Vi is just a clean pooper LOL I've never sen a cling-on with her, and I accompany her when she's outside, so I would notice!!
Is it just with longer haired dogs, or just all malts in general?


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't like to shave Coconuts butt so I just scissor around it. But if she does have poop on her butt she runs through the house looking for me! If I don't notice her she will keep running across my feet till I see her!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

coconuts said:


> I don't like to shave Coconuts butt so I just scissor around it. But if she does have poop on her butt she runs through the house looking for me! If I don't notice her she will keep running across my feet till I see her!


That's SO cute!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmaoo i will have to remember this as well cause i try to use a babywipe n end up dirtying his bum even more .. hahahaha


Snowbody said:


> Elaine - I am awarding you the Nobel Prize in Cling-on Education :aktion033: for this piece of advice I remembered reading on SM. This week we were out walking and I saw the dreaded cling-on (dingleberry, hitchhiker) on Tyler. I suddenly thought, "shake it" (BTW not like a polaroid:HistericalSmiley and took his hair and gave it a shake and VOILA, off dropped the offending cling-on. I was doing the happy dance :chili:when there was no brown streak. People looked at me kind of funny but who cares. :blink:What a godsend (man, little things make me happy). Up until then, I would wipe with a wipe of tissue and then end up having to butt bath him. You, my dear, are a genius!!:ThankYou:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We use the separate and shake and a lot of times I can pop it out with a comb. Zoey will stop and refuse to walk so I always know when she has one but I have to check Tess and Emy because they both act like they're trying to outrun it. I always carry a comb that I use for nothing but removal. :blink:


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I understand but if you are talking about what i think, keeping the bullseye shaved may not be enough...Sadie will actually get them clinging to her tail...what do you do then? I just remove, and use a babywipe to clean but I sure don't want to cut the tail hair.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Now don't ask me how (Since reading this thread his have been worse! lol) but last two times he has got them they are sorta off to the side and I just had the "bullseye" done last Wed. 

Lord he is a messy guy, he get's one and then sits down so darn fast he already has it "moved and mushed" anyone have any idea's on this? Trust me my eye's are glued to his tush but he is one of those "OMG don't look I am busy"


----------

